# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Ομοσπονδιακή Έκθεση Πτηνών Συντροφιάς 2014 - 10ος Διαγωνισμός Α.Λ.Ο.Π

## Gardelius

Από το ΔΣ της Αττικής Λέσχης Οικόσιτων Πτηνών (ΑΛΟΠ) ανακοινώνεται πως για το έτος  2014 ο Σύλλογός μας προγραμμάτισε τη διεξαγωγή της 

*10ης Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδιακής Έκθεσης - Διαγωνισμού της ΑΛΟΠ*  από την* Κυριακή 7 έως και την Κυριακή 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2014*

Η έκθεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Δημοτικό γυμναστήριο του δήμου Αχαρνών  ¨Μπάμπης Χολίδης¨ ,  Ελευθερίου Φυτά 5,  Αχαρναί.

*Το πρόγραμμα της έκθεσης :*

- Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου εγκλωβισμός πτηνών από επαρχία ( κατόπιν συνεννόησης )
- Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου εγκλωβισμός πτηνών 09:00 με 20:00
- Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου πουλιά σε ηρεμία
- Τετάρτη 10 έως Παρασκευή 12 Δεκεμβρίου κρίσεις πτηνών
- Παρασκευή 12 Δεκεμβρίου 17:00 έως 21:00  *Είσοδος για το κοινό*
- Σαββάτο 13 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 έως 21:00. Απονομές βραβείων 19:00
- Κυριακή 14 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 έως 14:00. Απεγκλωβισμός 14:00 

_Κριτές του Διαγωνισμού:_

Mr Jean Eric Adam ( κατηγορία D )
Mr Lequeu Thierry ( κατηγορία D )
Mr Alex Beylemans ( κατηγορία E )
Mr Marcel Verschueren ( κατηγορία E )
Mr Joseph Schifflers ( κατηγορία E )
Mr Freddy Lenaerts ( κατηγορίες F,G,H,I,J,K ) 

Το κόστος συμμετοχής για κάθε διαγωνιζόμενο πτηνό θα είναι 1.5 € με μέγιστο κόστος τα 30 €.
Τα διαγωνιζόμενα πτηνά θα πρέπει να είναι υγιή, να φέρουν κλειστό δακτύλιο με τη σωστή διάμετρο και θα παραλαμβάνονται από την Επιτροπή Έκθεσης
Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στο Διαγωνισμό έχουν όλοι οι εκτροφείς που ανήκουν σε συλλόγους της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ορνιθολογίας αλλά και σε ανεξάρτητους συλλόγους χωρίς καμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση.


Χάρτης.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων αύριο, *Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντός.....

*Θα παρευρεθώ στην έκθεση, να απολαύσω τα πουλάκια και να δω καλούς φίλους. 

Σίγουρα θα έχω αρκετό φωτορεπορτάζ  :Icon Mrgreen:

----------


## jk21

Σιγα μην σε αφησω μονο   .....

----------


## mixalisss

παιδιά σας ζηλεύω. μακάρι να μπορούσα να ρθω και εγώ

----------


## jk21

Αλλος να ανεβει Μενιδι; Λιγο μετα τις 6 λογικα θα ειμαστε εκει !

----------


## blackmailer

περιμένουμε φώτος με αγωνία!

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## mixalisss

υπέροχα πουλιά συγχαρητήρια! Δημήτρη σ ευχαριστούμε που μέσο των φωτογραφιών σου μας έδωσες μια γεύση από τον διαγωνισμό!

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη, σ ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ, χόρτασε  το μάτι μου!

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## blackmailer

ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο υλικό!!! είναι υπέροχα όλα!

----------


## wild15

Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα σε ευχαριστουμε για της πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ωραια ολα,ευχαριστουμε κ.Δημητρη για τις φωτο,
 αν και ειχα την τυχη να τα δω και απο κοντα, πολυ καλη εκθεση με πολλα πουλια.

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους έλαβαν μέρος στην έκθεση.

Ήταν πολύ καλή ( όπως πιστεύω και κάθε χρόνο ) , με πολλά πουλάκια ( μου είπαν για 1.500 τον αριθμό ).

Εύχομαι  κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα με περισσότερο κόσμο ,* στην διάδοση του χόμπι στην σωστή του διάσταση

με τον σεβασμό που αξίζει σ' αυτές τις ψυχές και την συμβολή όλων μόνο προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή.*

Θα ανεβάσω το φώτο υλικό ( σας το είχα υποσχεθεί ) αύριο που θα επιστρέψω στη "βάση".  :Xmas Smiley 033:

----------


## jk21

τα αποτελεσματα του διαγωνισμου 

https://www.facebook.com/download/15...%A0%202014.pdf

----------


## Gardelius

*Λιποχρωμικό Κίτρινο Έντονο - Χιονέ 


*












*Λιποχρωμικό Λευκό Υπολειπόμενο


*





*Λιποχρωμικό Κίτρινο Μωσαϊκό 

*
*

*
*

*
*

**


Λιποχρωμικό κίτρινο ιβουάρ χιονέ

*



*Λιποχρωμικό κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο
*

----------


## Gardelius

*Λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο έντονο - χιονέ 


*







*Λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο μωσαϊκο θηλυκό

*






*Λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο μωσαϊκο αρσενικό 


*



*Μαύρο Κοβάλτιο Κόκκινο-Κόκκινο Ιβουάρ 'Εντονο και Χιονέ


*

*
Αχάτης Τοπάζιο Κίτρινο-Κίτρινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικού Αρσενικό

*

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφες Ηλια!!!Ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Μαύρο Κόκκινο-Κόκκινο Ιβουάρ Έντονο και Χιονέ


*












*Σατινέ Κίτρινο-Κίτρινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικού Αρσενικό

*


*Σατινέ Κίτρινο-Κίτρινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικού Θυληκό

*



*

**Αχάτης Κόκκινο-Κόκκινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικό Αρσενικό

*






*Σατινέ Κόκκινο-Κόκκινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικού Αρσενικό

*

----------


## Gardelius

*Ιζαμπέλλα Κίτρινο-Κίτρινο Ιβουάρ 'Εντονο και Χιονέ

*


*Φαίο Κίτρινο-Κίτρινο Ιβουάρ 'Εντονο και Χιονέ

*


*Μαύρο Κόκκινο-Κόκκινο Ιβουάρ Μωσαικό Αρσενικό

*


*Γερμανικό σκουφάτο λιποχρωμικό German Κρέστ σκουφάτο λιποχρωμικό

*


*Σγουρό του Βορρά

*








*Γιορκσάιρ λιποχρωμικό 100%

*

----------


## Gardelius

*Σταντ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ  


*

----------


## GiannisKon

Ηλία καλή δουλειά ! Ευχαριστούμε! Ωραίες Φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Λίζαρντ

*
















*Zebra Finches - Gouldian finch

*




*Καρδερίνες μεταλλαγμένες  Αχάτης

*

 


*Red Siskin 
*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και αναλυτική η παρουσίαση για εμένα την άσχετη που δεν ξεχωρίζω τα διαφορετικά καναρινάκια! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :Happy0065:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια, ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Gardelius

*Υβρίδια

*














*Gloster 

*






*Non Σγουρό της Πάδοβας σκουφάτο λιποχρωμικό ποικιλόχρωμο (λιποχρωμικό)

*




*Ρεινλάντερ χωρίς σκουφί

*





*Munchener μελανινικό ποικιλόχρωμο (μελανίνη περισσότερο του 50%)

*

----------


## Gardelius

*Καμπούρικο Ιαπωνίας λιποχρωμικό 100%

*









*Καμπούρικο Σκωτίας μελανινικό 100%
*

----------


## Gardelius

Ελπίζω να ήταν "χορταστικό" το φωτογραφικό υλικό !!!!!!  :: 

μακάρι και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά να δούμε άλλη μια χρονιά πολλά όμορφα πουλάκια !!!

----------


## wild15

Οχι απλα χορταστικο αλλα και κατατοπιστικοτατο για κατι ασχετους σαν και εμενα!!!

----------


## euaggelia

Τι να πρωτοθαυμασω.. δεν ξέρω !!! Ολα τους ειναι απλα..... ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ !!!! Ευχαριστουμε Ηλια για το πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

ειναι ολα υπεροχα, δεν εχω λογια να τα περιγραψω!!!! μπραβο Ηλια!! πανεμορφα ολα τους!!!!

----------

